# My Black/Blue Pinoy Angels



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey all,

Thought I'd share some pics and a video of my black angels. Very similar looking to the Pinoy Angels. Pics don't show the blue in them so well.

They have layed 3 batches of eggs so far, I'm going to try and hatch the next batch.

Enjoy




























Let me know your thoughts.


----------

